# PVR 510 Questions



## msteis (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm thinking of getting the PVR 510 deal and had a couple questions...

Is this thing going to be noisy? I plan on keeping it in my bedroom. Will it keep me awake at night if it's turned off? I had heard that it defrags after it's shut off an am expecting to have to listen to a hard drive all night.

Also, is it going to cost me more money to keep my current 301 as a second receiver? I currently only have the 301. I also heard the VOD fee or the second receiver fee was waived if you have the 510 and a second receiver. (it will cost $5. per month extra to have the 510 & 301, not $10.) Any thoughts?

Matt


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

msteis said:


> I'm thinking of getting the PVR 510 deal and had a couple questions...
> 
> Is this thing going to be noisy? I plan on keeping it in my bedroom. Will it keep me awake at night if it's turned off? I had heard that it defrags after it's shut off an am expecting to have to listen to a hard drive all night.
> 
> ...


Matt,

All Hard Drives make noise, some are much quieter than others, your mileage may vary. Since you have a UHF remote for the 510 why not place the receiver in a basement or closet or someplace where you can't here the Hard Drive? If you place the receiver in standby, "power it off from the front panel or remote" then the hard drive does spin down, although it may get spun up at some point to refresh guide data or during a Firmware update.

Yes, each and every receiver except your main receiver is accessed a Mirror Fee of $4.99 per receiver. If you keep your 301 active then you will be charged an additional $4.99 for the 510 as well as the DVR fee of $4.99 unless you subscribe to the Americas Everything package then the DVR is dropped. THe DVR fee is NOT dropped if you have multiple receivers on your account, in fact with Dish's current policy you would be accessed a DVR for each 510 active on your account.

If you wait for the 523 receiver then you would have a DVR that has two outputs so you can connect the receiver to two seperate TV's (each TV can watch a satellite channel or any recordings on the hard drive independently of the other). The 523 will come with two remotes one for the room the receiver is in and a second for the other TV or Room. Another big plus is the Tuner one ouput can be either Channel 3 or 4, but the Second Tuner's RF Coax output can be user selected so you could connect the entire home to this receiver and by able to select either Channel 3 or 4 for the first tuner or to the channel Tuner two is output on. The reason I bring this option up is that the 523 will have the DVR fee but no extra receiver charge like you would be charged if you go with a 301 and 510, which would only give you DVR control on one TV.

If you only have a 523 then you would only have to pay the DVR fee of $4.99 and no extra receiver charge, one caveat you MUST connect a Phone line to this receiver OR you will be charged the Extra receiver charge as well as the DVR fee.

Lastly the 523 is not available yet but should be available in early 2004, currently the 522 is available but only to Dish Home Plan subscribers. The 523 the same receiver as the 522, but the different Model #'s designates which subscribers can subscribe, personally I think the different Model numbers for the SAME receiver is ridiculous. Any way as production is ramped up the Model 523 will be made available to current Subscribers as well as NON Dish Home Plan subscribers.

John


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

If you upgrade to the 510 under DISH'S promotion you will have to trade in your 301 if you don't add it on as an additional receiver.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm very sensitive to noise and I put the 510 DVR in my bedroom. The DVR only runs the harddrive for about 3-4 minutes after you shut it off. Then it shuts down completely and its very silent. 

It does reboot a few minutes after midnight, but that only lasts under a minute or so. Otherwise its suprisingly comfortable.


----------



## batrad (Aug 18, 2003)

I have a 510 in the bedroom but its in a cabinet with a glass front. Don't hear it at all


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Better to keep it out of the bedroom, no hard drive noise doesnt count if you record something atb 2AM.

Our receivers live in the basement for noise reasons.


----------



## isoboi (Dec 12, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Better to keep it out of the bedroom, no hard drive noise doesnt count if you record something atb 2AM.
> 
> Our receivers live in the basement for noise reasons.


Gee, no wonder why you have problems with them. I assume the varying temperatures, dust and bugs/spiders have no impact whatsoever! :blackeye:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

isoboi said:


> Gee, no wonder why you have problems with them. I assume the varying temperatures, dust and bugs/spiders have no impact whatsoever! :blackeye:


Actually the basemnent is very clean. They are on top of a high cabinet away from kids, dogs, vibrations, and assorted other disturbances. The upstairs thanks to our furry friends is a lot dustier. Coming and going the dogs drag in mud which when dry turns to dust. Plus the cabinet is near the furnace, but not in line with any vent, so the temperature varies little.

I try to make a nice home for my receivers :grin:


----------



## Tool408 (Dec 8, 2003)

...


----------



## petewilson (Nov 5, 2003)

Help me! I'm losing my mind! I have a Theater Master MX-600 that I bought, thinking I could finally use just one remote control for all of my equipment. I have a Dish Network DVR 510 that I want to control with the new remote, but I can't get it to work with the MX-600. The 510's remote has both IR and UHF; the MX-600 has only IR (it has RF to use with the IR extender hub that comes with it). I asked the vendor where I ordered the MX-600; they said to "turn on the IR" of the DVR 510. How is this done? Has anyone out there succeeded in getting their DVR 510 to work with the MX-600, or any other universal or programmable remote? Please help!! All these "buzz words" and acronyms are driving me crazy!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

The Dish Network 510 receiver is perfectly able to be controlled by either IR or RF with no further need to "change the mode" or otherwise modify a setting. That is, you can send it a signal of either type, and it will dutifully obey. This works fine and I have personally done this; you can control a 501/508/510 with, say, your IR A/V stereo remote, or your fancy Pronto.

The thing to watch out for here is that Dish is now shipping certain remotes that send only RF signals to its receivers. What this means is that you can't teach a learning remote the IR code, since it doesn't generate one. You either need to pick from the correct set of built-in IR codes, or you need to manually enter them in some way (assuming you are using a remote which supports this). I don't know anything about the MX-600 in particular, but I imagine you can do this in some fashion.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

The 510 is the old style it accepts both UHF & IR signal. The problem most people have is DISH has upto 15 addresses that the remote can be set to and most universal remotes are only programmed to address#1. Go to Menu 6-1-3 and the bottom line will display remote address.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

boba said:


> If you upgrade to the 510 under DISH'S promotion you will have to trade in your 301 if you don't add it on as an additional receiver.


It's easy to get around. "Add" it as a new receiver. Wait a day. Remove the old receiver. I did just this when I got my 510 and superdish.

I originally had a 301 in the living room and a 2800 in the bedroom. When the SD was installed, they brought out a legacy adapter for the 2800. Kept the 2800 activated for the day, then deactivated it. Sold the 2800 and adapter for around a $100 total along with the old Dish 500 system for $50. I turned around and added a 510 to my system. Then I deactivated my 301 and sold it for $80.

Not too bad on making $230 on a $200 ($100 original 2-receivers/dish + $100 510) investment.


----------

